# Hello, from Spain



## fromspain (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello Wildcampers!

Sorry if I make many mistakes in my writting, but I am from Spain and my English is quite poor.

We are going to visit England next August and as I can read from your forum Motorhomes are not welcome in your country. I would like to know if there is any organization as France Passion, which allow us to overnight at farms or pubs. Is it secure to sleep next to a pub??? If I were in Spain I'd avoid sleeping close to a place where people get fun all night.

I have many questions, but I'd try to find answers in your forum. But if you want to give me an overview I'm here waiting for your advise.

You can also ask me any info if you want to travel to Spain.

Thanks in advance

Fromspain


----------



## fromspain (Jun 18, 2010)

*Thank you ******

*****, thank you for your quick answer.

We are from a little town 30 miles from Madrid, we are a family with 2 children (a nine-year old boy and a six-year old girl). We love hiking, skiing, cycling, ...

Our wildcamping.co.uk in Spain is www.acpasion.net

Any extra information do not hesitate in contact me.

FromSpain


----------



## fromspain (Jun 18, 2010)

*Do you know Guadarrama?*

We live in this area in the north of Madrid, it's the most beutiful area of our region. Next time you'd better visit Guadarrama, San Lorenzo de El Escorial, Navacerrada. It's worth it.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jun 18, 2010)

This looks like a private forum between ***** and Fromspain (joke joke joke) nobody else can get a word in but I am going to try!. 

***** - go for a 10 min tea break. 

Hi fromspain - and a big welcome to the site from Guernsey Donkey, you should find all the help you need on this site and if not post a question and somebody will soon be along with an answer. - hope you enjoy your tour of England.

Pics: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## lebesset (Jun 19, 2010)

hi , am sure you will enjoy your visit to the uk if you plan carefully 

personally when I visit the uk I wildcamp all the time , but it is a little different when you have children which I no longer do

but the first thing needed before any real advice is offered is to know how long your visit will be , what your port of entry is going to be , where you wish to go and what you want to see ? for example london is like another world for motorhomers , extremely difficult 

final question ....do you know how to get the best price to cross to england ? I am going in 2 weeks and have paid €60 ida y vuelta , motorhome + up to 9 passengers , calais /dover ; if you take a ferry direct from spain it is MUCH more expensive , but it depends if you enjoy the journey through france


----------



## fromspain (Jun 21, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you Guernsey Donkey and Lebesset, but don't be jealous I can chat to you too.

We are driving to Calais on the second week of August and we are crossing to England by ferry. It costs us €100 if we book a return ticket by Seafrance.

Then we want to go from Calais to Land's End, visiting London, Cambridge, Oxford,... Maybe three weeks are not enough, but when you drive a motorhome is because you love to be free, so we don't have any target just enjoy ourselves.

We have planned to stay at campings while visiting big towns like London, but we usually practice wildcamping in Spain, France, Italy, or Germany. So we thought we could do the same in UK. Can we be fined if we do so?

PS. I like Galicia, but I prefer Asturias


----------



## fromspain (Jun 21, 2010)

*Ávila*

Places to overnight:
N 40º 39' 39,09"
W 4º 42' 15,8" 

It's a parking next to the Police Offices, close to the City Wall.

N 40º 39' 18,39"
W 4º 42' 15,77"
Another parking closer to the town, but I prefer the other one.

You should also visit:

Hoyos de El Espino: W 5º 10’ 30,46   N 40º 20’ 43,00
Gredos is a wonderful place for hiking, from Hoyos de El Espino you have many possible paths. But take care where you park, there are several campings around, and it's a National Park, so you should park where I'm telling you.

Arenas de San Pedro
Guisando
Candeleda
Valle del Jerte Bienvenidos a la Oficina de Turismo Valle del Jerte (it's Extremadura, but it's next to Avila, really beautiful)

Tell me if you are interested in any of these places and I let you know where you can overnight.

Hope to be helpful.


----------



## lebesset (Jun 21, 2010)

when you get home you will need a holiday after that ; I will be doing the same thing this summer starting from s.france , will take me 3 months !

the price on the ferry [ buy by internet ] is not the absolute lowest , but ok 

some suggestions ; arrive in england in the evening , at the exit of the port there is a redondo , go straight ahead [ driving on the left  ] and take the second exit to the left ...this goes to the promenade where it is permitted for motorhomes to pass the night ; it is free from 1800 hrs to 0800 hours ...you will not be alone !!!

to go to the other corner of the country , near lands end [15KM ? ] is a small town called St Just near the north coast ; here motorhomes pass the night in the main car park by the bomberos ...free of course! ; many people visit here because nearby there is an old tin mine called the  Levant where  they have restored the historic steam engine , and it works  except monday and saturday in the summer if you are interested ; this belongs to the National Trust  like St Michaels mount which also might be of interest to you , last year people were wildcamping on the beach next to the mount

I suggest that you look at the National Trust website if you think things like this might interest you , normally a family entrance ticket is the same price as 2 adults and one child ; if you thought you would like to visit more than perhaps 4 places then a family ticket for a year is £85

may I suggest that one place you MUST visit is the Jurrasic coast between weymouth and bridport , a World Heritage site

other place to consider ; historic naval dockyard at portsmouth , you can go on the ship that admiral nelson used when he visited spain !...I have wild camped by the sea in the southsea district of the town , but don't know if that is still permitted 

as you go west you will certainly travel to plymouth ; on the main A38 road perhaps 10 Km from the city centre there is a sign towards an overnight parking area , apparently trucks/motorhomes /caravans can stay there ; I am going to the city this summer and am going to try to spend the night at  the plymouth milehouse park and ride [ postcode PL2 3DE ] ..I know is open 24 hours with free parking ; I will find out if it is permitted !!!

when you leave plymouth to go to cornwall I suggest you don't use the bridge but instead the torpoint ferry , a ferry pulled by chains ..the children will love it ! [ maybe mama y papa also  ] I think when you go to cornwall this is free [ like the bridge ] so you pay double if you come back !

if there are any particular places you would like to ask about when you are planning details of your visit I am sure there will be people here with knowledge of the area , so keep asking !


----------



## lebesset (Jun 21, 2010)

last time I stayed overnight at avila I had a 13 metre outfit , and stopped on an area outside against the walls 
only problem was , when is got dark some huge lights came up from the ground and spotlit us !


----------



## fromspain (Jun 21, 2010)

Are you refering to this parking???

40.661149,-4.704742 - Google Maps


----------



## fromspain (Jun 21, 2010)

*Jurrasic coast*



lebesset said:


> you MUST visit is the Jurrasic coast between weymouth and bridport



Uauh! I've seen the Jurrasic Coast in a webpage and I'm sure my kids will love it. Fantastic suggestion. Thank you!


----------



## lebesset (Jun 22, 2010)

I have been checking sites for my journey 
I said there is a night stop approaching plymouth on the A38 which is there but charges £8 
the one in plymouth city is on this french website and is free ; the bus to the city centre is every 10 minutes if you wish to visit

milehouse park and ride car park , plymouth

CAMPINGCAR-INFOS


----------

